# I got two different results: ENFJ or ENFP?



## StephAnne04 (Oct 19, 2009)

I took one test from this site: Personality test based on Jung - Myers-Briggs typology and got ENFJ. I took that one twice.

I took another test from this site: http://kisa.ca/personality/ and got ENFP.

What's the difference between the two and how can I figure out which on I truly am?


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

It's easiest usually to tell whcih you are by figuring out which is your dominant function, or which is the primary way you think through the world.

ENFJ has extraverted feeling, ENFP has extraverted intuition. To read up on those:

Understanding the Eight Jungian Cognitive Processes / Eight Functions Attitudes 

This may also be helpful:

Best-Fit Type : Exploring the Multiple Models of Personality Type


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Also, if while you are confessing true love and undying devotion to someone, you stop midway through your profession because you see a shiny ball, or someone a little more cute, and you just have to go over and get his or her name... or if you do whatever makes you happy regardless of the impact it has on others... probably an ENFP.

Otherwise, you're something else.


----------



## ks90 (Oct 13, 2009)

Holy hell are you ugly. So whichever one of those personalities tends to be the uglier one, ...

Please warn us next time that you're posting explicit content (e.g avatar), so some of us don't scar our eyes.

Taking this advice into consideration, though, do what I did and make a tally chart based on the side-by-side descriptions of each letter out there if you're not sure; it confirms results, for instance I got INTJ on pretty much every test, but to be safe, I added up the tallies based on the descriptions of I vs E, N vs S, etc and still got INTJ, and my, my, I'd say it was just as accurate as the results you see in my signature (except judging was like 100% -- see why you need to make the tallies?)


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

ks90 said:


> Holy hell are you ugly. So whichever one of those personalities tends to be the uglier one, ...
> 
> Please warn us next time that you're posting explicit content (e.g avatar), so some of us don't scar our eyes.


*confused* Is this some kinda joke I don't get? Did I miss something?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Kuja should learn about sarcasm.:laughing:


----------



## StephAnne04 (Oct 19, 2009)

ks90 said:


> Holy hell are you ugly. So whichever one of those personalities tends to be the uglier one, ...
> 
> Please warn us next time that you're posting explicit content (e.g avatar), so some of us don't scar our eyes.


Um... I'm sorry?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

StephAnne04 said:


> Um... I'm sorry?


He was just joking Steph. At least I hope he is. He makes remarks like that all the time. Judge him by his personality type. haha.


----------



## murkrow (Oct 12, 2009)

StephAnne04 said:


> Um... I'm sorry?


 
my money is on ENFJ.

most ENFPs would have rolled with the punch.


----------



## StephAnne04 (Oct 19, 2009)

lol ok.. well now I know... I had never seen his post before so I wasn't sure how to take that...

and yeah I think I'm leaning more towards ENFJ


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Right...Well, the last part of his post was written after I quoted him, which I guess makes the intention of the post a little less obvious? Maybe I'm just a bit slow today...or even more likely: I just don't know this place and its people properly yet.:wink: Anyhow, I realise this is way off topic so I'll shush now.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Kuja said:


> Anyhow, I realise this is way off topic so I'll shush now.









Yay!


----------



## StephAnne04 (Oct 19, 2009)

lmao... I love Monty Python...


----------



## SeeNbetween (Oct 16, 2009)

ks90 said:


> Holy hell are you ugly. So whichever one of those personalities tends to be the uglier one, ...
> 
> Please warn us next time that you're posting explicit content (e.g avatar), so some of us don't scar our eyes.
> 
> Taking this advice into consideration, though, do what I did and make a tally chart based on the side-by-side descriptions of each letter out there if you're not sure; it confirms results, for instance I got INTJ on pretty much every test, but to be safe, I added up the tallies based on the descriptions of I vs E, N vs S, etc and still got INTJ, and my, my, I'd say it was just as accurate as the results you see in my signature (except judging was like 100% -- see why you need to make the tallies?)


Dear God. I think it was serious


----------



## StephAnne04 (Oct 19, 2009)

SeeNbetween said:


> Dear God. I think it was serious


After reading some of his other stuff, I think he was too. Oh well. To each his own.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

StephAnne04 said:


> lol ok.. well now I know... I had never seen his post before so I wasn't sure how to take that...
> 
> and yeah I think I'm leaning more towards ENFJ


You probably are ENFJ. ENFPs tend to be more humorous and fun, while ENFJs tend to be more compassionate and warm. For an example, this is their reaction after hearing a bad joke followed by awkward silence...

ENFJ: That was a very...interesting joke. But I really did get it [lie]

ENFP: [sarcastically] Well that was *hilarious*. Cricket, cricket. Cricket, cricket.

Those examples probably did nothing to explain it but think of ENFJ as that guidance counsler who was warm and caring, while think of ENFP as Peter Venkman (Bill Murray, Ghostbusters)


----------

